# ordinateur sur un ipad pour pouvoir se connecter ?



## handsos (17 Décembre 2011)

Je souhaite investir dans un Ipad avec un forfait internet mais je veux supprimer mon forfait internet avec ma box a la maison. Est ce que je pourrais connecter mon ordi sur mon ipad pour avoir internet ?


----------



## firstimac (17 Décembre 2011)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible, vu qu'il n'y a pas de prise ethernet sur l'Ipad je pense que la solution est un routeur en wifi qui prendra le relais, mais bon, ça n'engage que moi


----------

